# Wood rounds/ cord approximately



## Hunt4lumber (Aug 10, 2016)

About how many 20 inch diameter logs cut to 18 inches long would equal 1 chord?


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 10, 2016)

about 24, unless yer talking face cords then about 6


----------



## chucker (Aug 10, 2016)

? !(all rounds of the same size unsplit) IF IT WERE ME LOADING/STACKED IN TO THE BACK OF A STANDERD LONG BOX PICKUP TRUCK , I would stack them 3 wide and 3 high with 5 rows! this is wider than 4' as well as in height so to compress the air space between the rounds into a common cord it should be just a few arm loads more then a cord.... so for a number put to your question that wood be 45 rounds.


----------



## Hunt4lumber (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## ArtB (Aug 14, 2016)

snotty math whiz customer and gravity stack, 40

if you simply stack square on a 100" wide log rack, only 31
128/(1.5*20^2/144)


----------



## hardpan (Aug 16, 2016)

1 chord = 128 cubic feet of splits
I have heard that solid wood of 80 cubic feet = 128 cubic feet of splits
Each piece of the 20" rounds = 3.27 cubic feet
It would take 24.5 of those rounds to make 80
With this calculation estimate, northman is the man
Not surprising.


----------



## chucker (Aug 16, 2016)

????? how on god's green earth and fuzzy math can 80 cubic feet of solid wood be stretched to 128 cubic feet of solid wood beats me to no end! 80 c. ft. to be equal to 128 c. ft. will need to mass to 1/3rd air space or be expanded to a larger form due to lack of atmospheric pressure(a vacume if you will) ! simple math and mass must have changed somewhere in time without most of us being told evidently.? besides I must be a few "chords" short of a full seasons burning..... lol


----------



## hardpan (Aug 17, 2016)

Talk to these guys. LOL


http://www.chainsawjournal.com/how-much-is-a-cord-of-wood-and-more-firewood-facts/ 90 cubic feet



http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/C/AE_cord.html 80 to 90 cubic feet



https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm 85 cubic feet



http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/cord-fuel-wood-d_820.html 75 to 100 cubic feet



http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/ 70 to 90 cubic feet



http://extension.oregonstate.edu/lincoln/sites/default/files/home_heating_fuels_ec1628-e.pdf 80 to 85 cubic feet



http://www.blm.gov/style/medialib/blm/wy/information/docs.Par.9500.File.dat/wynf-0017.pdf 75 to 90 cubic feet



http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/residential/heating_cooling/firewood.html 70 to 90 cubic feet


----------



## ArtB (Aug 18, 2016)

_Talk to these guys. LOL
_
AHA, the magic of marketing !
Uniform rounds (which one would expect 20" rounds to be) is 100.48 cu ft if stacked square. If stacked like a beehive, then 116 cu ft !
To get down to 70 or 80 cu ft from 128 cu ft, one needs to cross stack rounds crookedly, one way to stretch your wood for a higher cord count , eh? 
Mill it down to square pieces and it is 128 cu ft - do the math rather than relying on marketing hype if you want to be honest ? 

Just like electric power tools: "Develops 2 HP", really means about 2*0.707*.8 = 1.1HP useable, huh ?


----------



## chucker (Aug 18, 2016)

box off the round corners to square them rounds out and find out with experience!! lol some ppl's fuzzy math sure does fit the times... the proof is in the wood, and not in the minds of desk setter's with slide rule's for figures! "FIGURES" ...


----------

